# My Brother Got a Dog



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the puppy class is an excellent idea - what is his GF like? Could she be easier to persuade?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Before potentially wasting a good chunk of money on the puppy class package, could you perhaps buy them a kong and stuff it to show them how it could really help her?

It will be pretty hard to get through to them if they're not really interested in trying. Perhaps just be really straight forward and even harsh, and say "Look, when she is 80+ lbs and 4 ft tall in a few months, you'll realize how much you'll wish you had taken her behaviour more seriously. Do not try and pawn her off on me or dad"


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

I also think the puppy class is a good idea! It's giving them advice without really giving them advice! It will surely help and might ease your worries a bit! Good job!:amen:


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I am not sure since my brother insisted on getting a crate to train, and she insisted that it was cruel and not to be used unless they were leaving the house?

I'm actually not really sure which one of them is making the decisions when it comes to their baby girl, or if they're coming up with these great ideas together!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Puppy class is a good idea, but if they quit going(I was busy) it's just a waste of money. I see the same scenario with a Niece and she has never changed.....dogs were given away and new ones bought! Unfortunately this trait has passed on to her grown kids and my sister (Mother/Grandma) is absolutely furious cuz we just found out there's another new puppy! 
The only good thing about this mess is that an Aunt on the Dad's side does rescue and steps in to help!

As the saying goes "You can lead a Dog to water, but you can't make em' drink!"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*MaryLynn:* This is a tough one. The suggestions offered are good, and rationale. But when it comes to family, sometimes it's dicey when you try to be helpful. The very fact you're a relative sometimes negates the person's willingness to listen to your advice. (Uh, yup, I've seen it happen!) :nod: 

Is there someone your brother really respects (not saying he doesn't respect you) who might be drawn into the effort? Would he be the least bit interested in watching training videos or spending some time on a good dog behavior/training website like Dogstar Daily? You can slip him some videos and links and "let others do the talking for you." 

Also, is there somewhere in your area where you can take him to watch dog sport or competition events, or perhaps Schutzhund training (so "manly"!), so he gets a feel for just how incredible it is when a dog is well-trained. Perhaps it would inspire him? 

Sadly, some people think dogs "self-train." Or they innocently anthropomorphize them and think things like crates=prison. I do think it might at some point be wise to set the boundaries Locket suggested, to let your brother know if his dog remains untrained and wild and needs to be rehomed, it won't be in yours. You might assemble some Rescue group info now, just in case. _*sigh* 

_Hope things get better on track! The poor pupper, NO ONE likes an untrained dog, especially a great, big, strong one.:sad2:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't know how much time/energy you have and how close you are to your brother, but what if you asked him if he wanted to do a little brother/sister bonding thing and put Gryphon in the same class as Dane pup? Even though your dog is more advanced, it might be fun! Buy yourself a delicious coffee with whip (my obediance lesson night treat!) and go with your brother if he's willing to train both dogs...it might be a really fun time. I would love that, if any of my brothers were ever to agree to such a thing  Or alternatively I guess you could go with the GF, but based on my sisters-in-law...kind of more of a drag than getting to go with my brothers, who are a ton of fun.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I would do nothing. Can't help people who are not open to it. It's VERY hard to train a dog because it takes lots of consistency so they have to pull their weight even if they did end up going to the puppy class... they have to keep up with the training.

If it were me, I would focus on my dog. To show them how a well behaved dog should act. Sure, Leroy gets excitable just like any dog, but in very key situation, he acts SO good that people are amazed, and I get so many compliments on how well socialized he is.

If it comes to the time where they have to rehome her, I wouldn't take her. It's enabling them. I would have a reputable rescue to rehome the dog if they could not handle her.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Big reality check from Tokipoke, I think.

You're probably right, I called and asked if they would want to go with me for classes, but they said they didn't have the time. I told them they were at 8pm on a Monday night, and Thursday start at the same time. They said they didn't have time. They didn't have time for the 2 oclock on Sunday, either.

I doubt that they have the time to do the work between classes.

Thanks guys, I am going to collect rescue information for Dane/giant breeds/lab crosses.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

You should ask them if they watch any TV shows on Mondays, Thursdays or Sundays...if they say yes, then they have time to train their dog!!


----------

